
Don’t Ask Me to Turn on My Camera for Work Calls - dvtrn
https://level.medium.com/dont-ask-me-to-turn-on-my-camera-for-work-calls-dc3322dc32b9
======
LinuxBender
Here is an idea. Make a video of yourself wearing a face-mask with a simple
single color background and no distracting objects. Have a little bit of head
movement. 60 seconds should suffice. Convert that into a looping animated gif.
Set that gif as your video conference background. Put tape over your camera so
that all people see is the background.

~~~
dvtrn
Someone on my team _actually_ did that, so far I'm the only one who noticed. I
privately asked him about it, we shared a laugh.

I'm no narc, tho :P

He's also got an animated background that appears from time to time of himself
walking into the room, seeing himself on a call, and slowly backing back out
of the room and closing the door back behind him. That one always gets a
chuckle from attendants who notice it and realize it.

------
haspoken
[http://archive.is/4V45U](http://archive.is/4V45U)

